# Thunder UC 9 vs Thunder UC Pro



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

I am purchasing an UC 9, but it is not the PRO. I am told this gun was discontinued. It's a Bersa Thunder UC 9
I am wondering if the non-PRO models are defective or is the PRO just an upgrade?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I asked this at bersachat.com,,,*

I asked this at bersachat.com,,,
Someone will post an answer and I'll repost it for you.

Aarond

.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

aarondhgraham said:


> I asked this at bersachat.com,,,
> Someone will post an answer and I'll repost it for you.
> 
> Aarond
> ...


cheers!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

One person said:



> No defects at all. Both my BT45s and one of my 9s are "non" pros. The pros are just updated to make all the gamers happy. They have a full picatinny rail, poly barrel, loaded chamber indicator to name a few. I like em both ways and there are no design issues with either one.


Another said:



> That would be my first choice and actually bought one myself for a HC model. Advantages to me are:
> 1) No Rail (I have no use for a rail)
> 2) Rifling is standard button rifling
> 3) NO loaded indicator thingie
> ...


Click here for the full thread.

Aarond

.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

Sweet. I just went out and purchased a Thunder 380 for my wife, more than pleased and a better fit for her hands than the LC9 we had, much like holding onto a cell phone, no grip at all


----------

